# Do you own a purebred?



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Just wondering how many people here do. All of mine were strays or feral, so I don't have any purebreds.

If you do, post here and say what breed!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have two Siamese cats. I have had many other cats, all of which were DSH or DLH.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

My cats i currently have are indoor/outdoor- they come and go as they please thru the catflap.
I one day really want a mainecoon, but it would obviously have to be kept indoors, and it would be inposible to turn my current cats to indoors so i will wait. Either until they grow old  or i win the lottery, hopefully the latter


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

All my furrkids are wonderful mixed varieties from our local shelters.


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

At the moment, no, but I used to have a purebred Tonkinese.


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

6 mixes and one chocolate persian


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I have two Devon Rex-females and one black moggie-girl. They are all adorable. I also have red and white moggie male but he stayed with my mother when I moved away many years ago. He wants to wander in the forests and I couldn't offer that to him at my new place.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I have one Siamese. My other kitten is not purebred....but he's really cute!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

we have Peanut the Ocicat and she's an absolute doll!


----------



## lost_cat (Mar 26, 2004)

I have two patch tabby maine coons.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I have two "mutts" :wink:


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

I have many Persians and Exotics. I have never owned a Domestic Cat.


----------



## selake72 (Nov 21, 2003)

Loki is fourth generation Bengal. And he has sharp claws that I should have clipped before I started playing with him!!! Now, I have a 1.5 inch scratch on my pinky!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

I have a Persian but he was a rescue. Other than that all of my cats have been DSHs.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 22, 2004)

2 Abyssinians. The funniest animals that I've ever shared a home with.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Jessica said:


> I have a Persian but he was a rescue.


Argh, if you have a Persian, where are the pictures??

Angel is a rescue kitty. I sometimes find it hard to believe that anybody could "uinload" a fine, little girl like this, but I am sure thankful that they did. Their loss was my gain, a thousand-fold and more...

Peace,
Mike


----------



## LucyB (Apr 7, 2004)

I had always had strays or "free kittens to good homes" cats and loved each and every one. I had been catless for several years after the death of a much lived kitty. When my dachshund, Claire, died at 17, I decided that I would satisfy my yen for a purebred cat "just once in my life" :wink: .

I read about various cat breeds, looking for the perfect match. I ended up with and Oriental Shorthair. What a wonderful personality! Yoda is now 8 years old--a male, cream with tabby ticking. Loving, playful, companionable, affectionate. I don't suppose I'll ever be happy without an Oriental Shorthair again  .


----------



## LucyB (Apr 7, 2004)

I have an Oriental Shorthair - and 8 year old male, Yoda. What a wonderful personality! Affectionate, companionable, playful. I'm afraid I'll never be content without one of these delightful cats.

Edited: Oh, dear. Please accept my apologies for the double post.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a shaded silver persian.


----------



## woollymoose (Apr 7, 2004)

One of my four is a champagne mink Tonkinese. We got her from a breeder in Hollis, NH...which is appropriate since she likes to "holler" -- it's her Siamese half, I guess. >>>>>


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

stormy said:


> I have a shaded silver persian.


<tapping my fingers, impatiently>

So, where are the pictures?? :wink: 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## im_catwoman (Apr 20, 2004)

*our kitties*

Hi there!
We have a purebred Bengal, he is a 6th generation. We got another kitty from a breeder who did hybrids, his Father was Persian, his Mother was Ragdoll. Then we have a Ragdoll mix and a Black Siamese mix. >><<


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

I have 3 cats, only one of them is a purbred. Lilly is a cream colored persian, Howie is a Russian blue/Siamese mix, and Dink is a rescued Tabby :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

My two are purebred "bundles of cuteness." lol


----------



## xTreaclex (Jul 27, 2003)

I have one black and white short hair, called Treacle who is going to be two in July! His coloured patches on his face are amazingly symetrical! Although he's not the most affectionate, he's great company when he's curled up on the sofa because of his beautiful bright white and black markings. (as you can see on my avatar).

I also have one purebred chocolate Burmese who is unbelievably affectionate! He's staring at me now with his gorgeous face...trying to get on my lap aargh! He's only just turned one.


----------



## crescendo (Apr 19, 2004)

I one blue mink Tonkinees and a mixie. But if they don't get along we may have to get rid of the mix.


----------



## fillis (Feb 21, 2004)

I have a tortoise shell Tabby that has tiger markings on her face. My other cat is a mix of breeds. I'm not sure what he is but he's bigger than all of my friends cats.


----------



## cmaijer (Jul 28, 2003)

My older two are Heinz 57s. The closest I have to a purebreed is Ming, who is 3/4 Siamese & 1/4 Himalayan. She gets the beautiful coloring of the Siamese with a round face and thicker, longer fur. It's the best of both worlds.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

We have a funny red Abyssinian.


----------



## Anne Gro (Apr 25, 2004)

I have two Norwegian Forest Cats.


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

My cat is a calico aka tortie & white but im not sure if that makes her a purebreed or not, shes from a rescue home & all of her documents were missing so I don't really know :?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

5 wonderfull muts share our home, 4 cats and 1 dog.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a male sable burmese and am about to get a champagne burmese female kitten. Both from breeders. Love the breed.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

All-white almost-purebreed Munchkin here - a mix of LaPerm and Munchkin from a wonderful breeder in NYC - Munchkin looks with a mix of Muchnkin and LaPerm personality - can't be beat!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Beeper is a strange one: we found her when she was a year old, and very frightened of people. We gradually warmed her up to us and now she actually comes inside the house (though she still treats it like a hotel, and not a home). She looks like she could be part Burmese, and she's got really dark brown/auburn fur that looks black unless you're in the right lighting. We never had her spayed yet she never went into heat. Someone's lost pet maybe? We'll never know. No one around us knew where she came from, and no one ever claimed her.

Scully is a simple ginger tabby shorthair, and what mix her kittens are is anyone's guess. At the moment, their fur is long and a little shaggy and the boys are looking to be pretty big (their paws are huuuge).


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Guess what I have?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Ooh, ooh, I know the answer to this one!! *raises hand*

:lol:


----------



## equestrian (Aug 2, 2004)

I have an orange tabby colored kitty, a rescue cat who was a scrawny outdoor kitten years ago, and a dollface shaded silver persian who seems to be growing into an enourmous gigantic cat. :lol:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

All mutts here......the BEST breed of all!


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

No purebreeds in my home - just two rescued babies who deserved a second chance


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

1 maine **** here 

Where are all the other coonies


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Ianthe said:


> All mutts here......the BEST breed of all!


Most definitely!!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a beautiful Himmie boy... cream point! He is sooooo beautiful! I love him so much! Fluffy fluffy! I'm thinking about getting another... and a Maine ****... oh yes... they will be mine...


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just Shelter Kittens for me.. 

I love them.. and it is all i would ever have.. Gotta resue the ones who need it!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Ta3339 said:


> Just Shelter Kittens for me..
> 
> I love them.. and it is all i would ever have.. Gotta resue the ones who need it!


*Amen!!*


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Envy is a purebred Bengal and Chaos is a shelter kitty.


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

Callie is Siamese and Bailey is Javanese. I've always owned Siamese because of their incredible personality and, of course, their beauty.


----------



## surfergrl (Oct 8, 2004)

I have a bengal and 2 dsh's.


----------



## tarpshack (Jul 27, 2004)

Sable is a rescue, but it's suspected that she might be a purebred Snowshoe? I wouldn't know. I just know she's my kitty.


----------



## kim (Jul 20, 2004)

i have always had DSHs (and one DLH)..... 

but i have recently adopted a pure bred flame point birman. 

i would not be opposed to purchasing from a responsible, ethical breeder. but most of the time i will adopt.


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Shelter kitties were my first choice. The shelter here doesn't mind if I come in just to spend an afternoon loving them. But I couldn't ever bring anyone home because husband is so terribly allergic. (head-to-toe hives, eye problems, etc...) 

I had heard that Tonks sometimes didn't affect people with allergies, so that's how I ended up with this breed. 

I'm hoping these guys will build up his immune system, then maybe we could adopt someone. Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Tonkmom64 said:


> I had heard that Tonks sometimes didn't affect people with allergies, so that's how I ended up with this breed.
> 
> I'm hoping these guys will build up his immune system, then maybe we could adopt someone. Good idea or bad idea?


I had heard the same about burmese and allergies. My 14 year old step-son has allergies. His mom has 3 long haired cats. He has difficulty with allergies at his mom's. When he comes to our house he has done okay with one cat here but since adding cat #2 (both burmese) he has gotten worse with allergies. He's had to stay on top of it with claritin and eye drops, making sure he washes his hands after touching the cats so he doesn't rub his eyes. He still has a difficult time in my opinion. I just think we really need to get a hepa air cleaner.

I really don't think it matters the breed now so much as it does the length of hair and how clean you keep your home (carpets, dust mites, other allergens). But, that's my personal opinion. :wink:


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

2 beautiful SBT Bengals........


----------



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

No. I'd like to get one of the really big breeds of cats (~25lb. or more) sometime though, like a Norwegian Forest cat, Siberian cat or Maine **** cat.


----------

